# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Hawkmoor

## thomden

This is a board game map for Hawkmoor. A cooperative fantasy game in development. I drew it traditionally with pen & ink. Colored digitally.

----------


## thomden

Here is a detail shot of the town tile.

----------


## XCali

I like it.  :Smile: 

Tell me is there a game-play reason for the surrounding squares on the map to be that big? I was just curious  :Smile:  It is really a good map.

----------


## thomden

That is where the location tiles go, it is different every game depending on the scenario that is drawn.

----------


## Bogie

Cool game map!

----------


## XCali

It is fun to see it in action! Nice going.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kellerica

Damn, how did I miss this? Looks extremely cool. And like XCali said, it's nice to see the end product as well. The game looks like something I'd totally be into. Really nice work!

----------


## The Lazy One

LOVELY overall effect, great work!

----------

